# Crunch. Ooops



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It was my own fault. Despite being tired, I thought I'd clean the van in preparation for the next little trip.

Since we converted our front garden to a garden instead of a car park, the motorhome lives down the side of the house. I cleaned one side, drove it out, turned it round, and drove in forwards. Cleaned the other side. Reversed out (something I've never done before), and backed the damned thing into a telegraph pole. Result? Cracked bumper moulding, and completely smashed rear light cluster 

Someone not a million miles away said they never needed a rear view camers. Cocky bugger might now be changing his mind  

Gerald


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ouch indeed. Sorry to see that Gerald. It's only cosmetic but it dont arf give you the ump dont it. :x 

steve


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi G & A'

Whoops........& Co-misery-ations..

Similar experience on Day one in Ireland. 

T'was too wet for the human-reversing-aid to leave the cab but the 3-Pt turner driver had not seen the banked verge....

Result - Very crumpled bike rack etc. This was fixed next day, courtesy of a friendly Wexford garage mechanic and a £25 Pound Note. 

We used Maggies Jigsaw puzzle skills and some clear adhesive tape (always on board) to first aid the rear light/indicator lens until we were able to get a matching fitting replacement many weeks later at Letterkenny.

The Pantominers have it in one - "BEHIND YOU..............................."

Bob L

L = Late up, again!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Chigman said:


> Ouch indeed. Sorry to see that Gerald. It's only cosmetic but it dont arf give you the ump dont it. :x


Yes it does. The pain is that the light shattered into a thousand pieces.. It just seems so stupid (in hindsight) the the lamp cluster stands proud of the bodywork, so gets destroyed befoe anything else.

As you say, cosmetic. The cluster needs to be replaced before we go anywhere (imminent :? ), and the bumper will need to be replaced as and when, probably by insurance unless it's surprisingly cheap.

Now I know why I back in to put it away, and drive off forwards :evil:

Thanks for the commiserations 

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bob44 said:


> T'was too wet for the human-reversing-aid to leave the cab


Hi Bob

Thanks for the thoughts.

My HRA was indoors, sorting out clothes and stuff to load on board. I thought "I'll just do this quickly ..."



bob44 said:


> The Pantominers have it in one - "BEHIND YOU..............................."


Hmm. I should pay more attention at Christmastide :roll:

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Whoops!  

Hey, Gerald, it's only a motorhome! :roll: I'm sure a capable motorhome doctor will soon have her back to fitness. 

But doesn't it HURT when it happens.  Like when one of the kiddies skins a knee or elbow and there's bugger all that you can done to ease their pain. That sense of inadequacy, uselessness! 

I'm going to bed now. But I'll be crying into my pillow as I think of your poor Chausson. :lol: :wink: 

Get well soon, Chausson.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Painfull indeed when its your own fault, I spent all day fitting a security post behind my camper and next morning promptly reversed into it and crushed my new Fiamma rack.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Should have gone to Spec Save :lol: :lol: :lol: 
What did Annie say 8O


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Crushed!*

:roll: Ciao, isn't it a pain when you do that!. Been there, done that, got the T shirt; and on a Chausson too. At least I could blame another vehicle parked where it shouldn't have been.
Biiggest pain was finding the light cluster. To find it took two weeks, to fix it on, less than five minutes.
Hope you get yours fixed soon OK.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

If you are going to have an accident, it is much better to have it in the privacy of your own home. Nothing worse than having a crunch in public and see all those whom at one time or another have been stuck behind a motorhome when late going to work and they virtually hold an impromtu street party around the wreckage.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Bless you, your poor baby. hope you get it fixed soon.
Jakki


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

geraldandannie said:


> It was my own fault. Despite being tired, I thought I'd clean........................... backed the damned thing into a telegraph pole. Result? Cracked bumper moulding, and completely smashed rear light cluster
> 
> Someone not a million miles away said they never needed a rear view camers. Cocky bugger might now be changing his mind
> 
> Gerald


Me too and also to a Chausson. Did a Oops! Oh ******** in very similar circumstances to you to Jane's van yesterday but was a worse that yours ----- caught the side of the van on the capping stone the top of the drive wall. I won't bother with an excuse 'cos it won't undo the damage and doubt if it would make me feel any better. Only good new was that Jane was smiling as she drove away last night..... or perhaps it was the thought of geting away from me for 10 days?!
However she wasn't smiling when she had to phone me from 10 miles down the road to ask me to find her passport, and drive to catch her up with it 'cos she was already late!!!


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Bless me Gerald for I also have sinned, a flag pole on a site in Wicklow shattered my bumper. Thankfully our dealer had one from a MH involved in a major shunt and fitted it free. Otherwise the cost would have been over €1000. BTW does your insurance company know you are in the carpet business and carrying samples unsecured on the rack

Noel


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We can all identify with your pain! Time is a great healer ....

Dave


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

There but for the grace of God go I, a lamppost in San Javier with the bikes on the back, lots of damage to m/h and bikes and as Dabs says time will heal all and you will develope eyes in the back of your head :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Ouch!! Gerald I bet that smarts...

but a closer look at the picture shows that you could have a new career available in the Stage or Film Industry.... 

that is some classic "Gaffer" taping :lol: 


Mike


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Having had several rear end bumps in my Car, and Camper, I have now fixed Reversing Sensors to my Vehicles, and they are the "dogs". I have also fitted them for a couple of the elderly Neighbours (Widows), who think I am a bit of a "Hero", but, who am I to argue with them!!! Cheers Andy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> We can all identify with your pain! Time is a great healer ....
> 
> Dave


Oh yes indeed.

Gerald, remember that quayside bollard in Namur, Belgium, that some idiot cut down to 9 ins, and then filled with concrete?

I DO.   

The lens covers are usually available at a decent dealer's accessory shop.

Hard luck pal.

Jock.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Daphne said:


> If you are going to have an accident, it is much better to have it in the privacy of your own home. Nothing worse than having a crunch in public and see all those whom at one time or another have been stuck behind a motorhome when late going to work and they virtually hold an impromtu street party around the wreckage.


This is why I would never have a 'reversing bleeper' as everyone would be watching.

Yeah, been there, done that but the 'T' shirt don't fit now.

Ray.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Own Goal*

Yesterday Val my little blonde hit our motorhome (on the drive ) with our car.
Explanation it was raining and she couldn't see very well.

Fortunately only cosmetic damage to the car (collecting the touch up paint later). Also inevitable as she always prangs a new car. I think its some sort of durability test 

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

A dent or scratch is good - it stops one feeling so damned precious about the thing, which is unhealthy! 

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Own Goal*



pneumatician said:


> Yesterday Val my little blonde hit our motorhome (on the drive ) with our car.
> Explanation it was raining and she couldn't see very well.
> 
> Fortunately only cosmetic damage to the car (collecting the touch up paint later). Also inevitable as she always prangs a new car. I think its some sort of durability test
> ...


2000 cubic feet plus is not an easy thing to see. My wife reversed into a cliff. Easily done. :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with Dave

BTW

I once drove my car into my van denting one and scratching the other


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

First trip to France in 2005 I carefully threaded across a lane of traffic to go into a Lidl.........................driving the overhead car into the massive-can't-miss-it Lidl sign!

Hole in the roof 1 foot long, 6 inches wide.

Ooooops, I think I said!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope you have calmed down now.

Bet the neighbours had a  

It happens to the best of us. I knocked me gate post. Just a scratch fortunatly

Dave p


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> A dent or scratch is good - it stops one feeling so damned precious about the thing, which is unhealthy!
> 
> Dave


Yes agreed Dave and if you do it yourself then it does reduce the anger and stress experienced ( only a little :lol: ) ...... as there is nothing worse than returning to a new car or van and finding some plonker has scratched or dented it.

Is there CCTV on your street Gerald ? if so maybe you could get a copy and post it up here. 8O ( that's cruel I know but we are a sharing and caring lot :wink: )

Mike


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Gerald, Gerald Gerald, you are a silly cookie :lol:   8O but at least its fixable. Unlike my poor fence and gate which gavin knocked down when reversing van into drive yesterday........................................
He "forgot" the bike rack was on and even with a reversing camera still managed to knock it over. So he will need to do a bit of fixing as am sure gaffer tape ain't gonna do it!!!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

When I bought my brand new hymer in 05, the first time I drove it back and onto my drive I scraped the whole side of the van and the windows with the pointy outy bit of the cloths line pole. Needless to say I got my revenge and chopped the cloths pole down with a hacksaw immediately.

Two weeks later in France I reversed into a wall, the wall was perfectly flat and I was about 18 inches away but it had one of those columns sticking out which I couldn't see. Glued all the lights back together until I could get a replacement only to smack it again 2 days later on a bollard I again didn't see.

For some reason since I took my HGV test and started driving my much bigger Eura I haven't had a prang touch wood etc.

You have my sympathies and don't beat yourself up over it. these things happen and at least no one got hurt...

Karl


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I hope the insurance companies are not reading this thread 8O 

I daren't comment as fate is always watching :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I once reversed our car over a tree stump hidden in long grass. You couldn't even see the damage to the (estate) car but it needed the whole chassis straightening.

I was giving a lift to a boy from school at the time and his attempt to cheer me up was to tell me about his mother who reversed her car into Hong Kong harbour. ( She survived but the car was never recovered !)

Given the above misfortunes perhaps taking out shares in the gaffer tape company is a good thing - ?

Hope you are feeling less awful Gerald and it doesn't affect your plans

G


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to read about your mishap. Hope it is soon mended.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Gerald, we must be living parallel lives. I did my rear bumper in about a month ago. Damned treacherous french tree jumped out behind me!

Highbridge gave an approx quote of £350 for a new one, plus fixing if required.

Fortunately its an easy DIY to remove and replace the bumper, just remember to make a diagram of the rear lights wiring.

I had my bumper repaired by a bumper specialist in Titchfield near Fareham, he made an excellent job, cost £230 including the respray.


The only thing he couldn't repair properly was the twiddly chrome strip in the centre. It doesn't look too bad now I've got used to it.

I have now fitted a reversing sensor which is adhered to the inside of the bumper so no drilling. Complete job only took an hour.

It confuses the hell out of me but at least it reminds me to pay attention when I'm advancing to the rear.

The light cluster is a standard fitment and can be obtained in most accessory shops.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi all,

During my service (defending these shores) any 'injuries/damages' resulting from non-organised sport , sunburn/heatstroke (even VD  ),
& anything else arising whilst off-duty were all categorised as 'Self-Inflicted Injuries.' 8O 

As such the only recourse one ever had was mere sympathy & advice from one's comrades. :roll: 

Clearly the above mishaps mostly belong in that category, too! 

So, if your insurers are prepared to bear the repair costs you will all have done very well indeed.  


Bob L :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure if the pics will come out. I parked my new American Winnebago outside our new French holiday home and got a sinking feeling...  

It turned out I was decending into the fosse which was 3m from the front door.. :evil: 

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> It turned out I was decending into the fosse which was 3m from the front door.. :evil:


I think you've got the top prize at the moment ! I hope you had a sympathetic insurance company - both vehicle and house ?

G


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha G.
Nope, both insurance companies denied any liabilty as I had damaged my own property with my own property......  8O  

In the end it cost about £1,000 for a new fosse and another £1,000 for RV repairs.

But it taught me to locate fosses in France when parking.

Ray.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

You are brave Gerald. I would have just got it fixed quick and not told anyone.

Now every time you reverse when someone is about you just know what they are going to say    


Richard...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do know how you feel Gerald, I reversed into a concrete wall on the first week of our holiday while in France, the noise was terrific, the damage was covered up with the ever useful gaffer tape.It goes in for repair next month, they want it for two weeks.am too ashamed to put up a photo.   
although will say these French vans are very strong.
cabby


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I reversed into a grassy bank at Camber Sands having disdainfully declined the warden's offer to see me into the space.  I lined up beautifully with the caravan next to me - how was I to know the bank swept round in a curve!! :evil: 

I now have nice clear gaffer tape on the corner - matches so much better than the grey stuff.  

Viv


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I wish to thank everyone for their commiserations and anecdotes. They definitely cheered me up.

The light cluster is a Hella Caraluna Mk2 (as Spacey says, fairly standard fare), and available from O'Learys, Waudbys and a host of other outlets. Fortunately, they were also available at our local, very well stocked caravan place >> Homestead Caravans <<. Good price, too, at £40. I needed to repair a couple of wires, but it was lovely to see the light warning light on the dash go off 

The bumper is poorly, and although strapped up with even more gaffa tape than when the photo was taken, will need to be replaced. We're about an hour away from >> Stowmarket Caravans << who are a Chausson dealer, so I'll give them a ring. It's touch and go whether it gets done on insurance (£100 excess, but unprotected no claims), but I'll see what Stowmarket say.

We're now away at Kingsbury Water Park C&CC site, for my nephew's wedding (hence the rush to get it fixed this morning). One brother is coming down in his caravan tomorrow, and t'other is coming on Friday. The reception is a 20 minute walk away down the canal towpath 

Thanks once again everyone for your moral support. I feel a little less stupid now :wink:

Gerald


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Gerald,

Glad hat you got it fixed sufficiently in time to use it.

Best advice I saw in this thread was ...



gromett said:


> You have my sympathies and don't beat yourself up over it.Karl


 which says it from me too.

Also thanks for the handy cluster ID and Chausson outlets.

Regards ... LeoK


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

I backed into a low wall last November - need new light cover, bumper and part of skirt. My repairer eventually got a price for parts in APRIL! Insurance company said 'go ahead ' within 24 hours. It is now nearly August and we still haven't got the parts from Lunar - is this standard for motorhomes??
Vita


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

This topic has just reminded to stock up on gaffer tape. It came in very useful with I had an argument with a german car in Copenhagen. 

Its amazing how you can put things back together again with the stuff.

Derek


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

camper69 said:


> This topic has just reminded to stock up on gaffer tape ... Its amazing how you can put things back together again with the stuff.


It is amazing, Derek. I always carry a roll with me on the van. You never know when you might need it 

The repair got us the 170-odd miles to the wedding and back again without any problems. Mind you, we forgot my suit short, necessitating an emergency trip to the shops on Saturday morning, thanks to my tugging brother (thanks, Alan  )

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald,

sorry to read about the ding, I often think it's better to have these small knocks now and then, it makes you/us sharper and more aware of just what can happen :wink: Hopefully saving you/us from a bigger accident/scrape.

Pleased you managed to sort it out and use the motorhome for the journey, resourceful you are, well done :wink: 

Gaffer tape! probably one of most useful items anyone could or should carry  

MHS...Rob


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Gaffer Tape*

I had P & O try to wreck one of my motorbikes a few years ago.
Fortunately I had complained to the boat officials on board that I wasn't happy with the way it was strapped down. I digress.
The fairing top, screen and front brake master cylinder were all brocken on the BMW and we were on our way out to meet friends. 
To effect a repair we sprung all of the breaks and cracks appart squeezed in Cyano and carried on with our journey. We spent two weeks touring France on a bike held together with "Superglue".
The repairers failed to notice the break in the master cylinder untill it was pointed out to them.
I always carry Duct Tape, Blue Tack and Cyanoacrylate (Superglue).

Steve


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Gerald, Would a tow bar type bumper have helped prevent the damage?

www.pwsacc.co.uk/motorcaravan-towbar.htm

Ray


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

camper69 said:


> This topic has just reminded to stock up on gaffer tape. It came in very useful with I had an argument with a german car in Copenhagen.
> 
> Its amazing how you can put things back together again with the stuff.
> 
> Derek


And now you can get it in two shades of grey, and black and white it gives a new lease of life to "invisible mending"


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

rayc said:


> Gerald, Would a tow bar type bumper have helped prevent the damage? www.pwsacc.co.uk/motorcaravan-towbar.htm


Hi Ray

I certainly think so. The telegraph pole is a huge thing (about 1 foot diameter, since it carries mains electric too), but vertical, so anything protruding rearwards behind the bumper / light cluster would have helped. How much are they?



Motorhomersimpson said:


> sorry to read about the ding, I often think it's better to have these small knocks now and then, it makes you/us sharper and more aware of just what can happen Hopefully saving you/us from a bigger accident/scrape


Hi Rob

Thanks. You may well be correct. I'm certainly a lot more careful about how and where I reverse the thing.

Incidentally, when my brother arrived on site, he was positioning his caravan with one of these remote "mover" things, and repeatedly children ran behind and in front of the caravan as he was manoeuvring it. They seemed to have no concept of the danger of running around a moving (albeit very slowly moving) vehicle :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Incidentally, when my brother arrived on site, he was positioning his caravan with one of these remote "mover" things, and repeatedly children ran behind and in front of the caravan as he was manoeuvring it.Gerald


Hi Gerald,

kids don't have a concept of danger normally, remember when you were young .. fearless I should imagine, at least I thought I was :lol:

On the topic of tuggers & accidents, I remember the very first outing in our very first motorhome, parked up on site at Pembroke, Sunday morning first thing, I was sat in the front seats enjoying watching a tugger across the way go through motions whilst packing up for the off, I'm thinking to myself 'I'm glad I don't have to go through all that' :wink:

Anyway, he pulls out of the pitch and heads towards a right hand corner, the car went around the corner but caravan carried straight on 8O Made me more secure in the knowledge I had made the choice of choosing motorhome over a caravan I can tell you :wink:

Luckily there were no children playing in front the toilet block that the caravan hit otherwise it would could have been very nasty, no one was hurt thankfully 

MHS...Rob


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

I think you will find rearview camera kits cheaper than tow-bars/bumpers.
Yes, we have all done it, I backed into a road sign and bent the bike rack, which was when I realised I had a big blind spot under the rear window!! So fitted rear view camera with infra-red for night vision, very good; but it still did not prevent me from the second oops..
Doing a three point turn I failed to see a shovel lying on the ground (it was in a vehicle depot). Rear wheel went over shovel blade and handle came up and smacked rear light surround into several pieces! Obtained quote for replacement, and glued the bits together with Araldite at considerably less cost!!
Hey ho.. such is life.
Or.. one of my favourite comments after a bad day at work... (dread the thought of it now).. Life is like a sh**t sarnie, but some days there is more filling than bread!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

geraldandannie said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > Gerald, Would a tow bar type bumper have helped prevent the damage? www.pwsacc.co.uk/motorcaravan-towbar.htm
> ...


Let's forget about tow bar bumpers and reversing cameras and sensors. We could fit these 'van movers and walk round the outside of the van with the remote control in our hands getting a really good look at the things we are about to hit!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

BJT said:


> I think you will find rearview camera kits cheaper than tow-bars/bumpers.


Probably true.



BJT said:


> Doing a three point turn I failed to see a shovel lying on the ground (it was in a vehicle depot). Rear wheel went over shovel blade and handle came up and smacked rear light surround into several pieces!


I'm sorry, but this made me laugh :wink:

Just about to phone around for price on new rear bumper. Wish me luck :?

Gerald


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*oops*

we are on our third motorhome. First two no reversing cameras. No problem. The m/h lives in front of the garage and is reversed in. Used to judge by looking at a mark on the wall.

Got our lovely new Laika with a reversing camera.

First time reversed it up to the garage looking in the camera CRUNCH hit the tiled roof £600 please

bu....!!!


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh sh........  

I think the worst case of damage I have seen is not reversing but an MH that was driven under a very low bridge and ripped the entire body off the chassis. The photo is on the forum somewhere, it's a Belgian registered 'van; any thoughts on how such a disaster could occur??


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Found a picture of my handy work. I might point out the German car did not have a scratch on it.

The replacement bumper sent from italy was broken aswell.

Cost 

Bumper £300
Painting £140


The only good thing was it took so long to get me a replacement bumper the VAT rate went down which saved a few pennies

Derek


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

We are at a site in Wales & on this site there are posts that are about 90cm of ground level and are set on almost all of the corners to stop people cutting corners and driving over the grass. Well today a tugger arrived and hit one of the posts and put a 3 foot gash in his caravan and did not know about it till some one came over and told him when he parked up.

He then unhitched but did not disconnect the failsafe chain (dont know the proper name) and got a fright and rolled into the downpipe on the toilet block, he got out and disconnected it then pulled forward and then tried to reverse past his caravan and bumpted it 3 times before several people came over and stopped him.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You've just given poor Gerald a painful flashback .....

Sounds like that tugger would be better off with an engine and steering wheel on board his caravan.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> You've just given poor Gerald a painful flashback .....


... and I was just about getting over it too   

Late update - decided to get it done on the insurance, so I've been to >> Stowmarket Caravans <<, and the man took some notes and photos. The total quote is something over £800 8O

Passed it onto the insurance company smartish, and they've passed it onto their 'engineers'. We'll see what happens soon.

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good evening everyone, including but not exclusively, Dave and Gerald...

Dave said: *Sounds like that tugger would be better off with an engine and steering wheel on board his caravan. *

I would amend that observation: *Sounds like that tugger would be better off HANDING IN HIS LICENCE! * :roll:


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Gerald really sorry to hear about your bump  hope all goes well with the insurance. How did the telephone pole fare ( sorry, once a BT engineer always a BT engineer)


----------

